
Tell HN: Paypal APIs are Down - jasonlbaptiste
http://developer.paypal-portal.com/t5/Live-Site-Status/Live-Site-874-3-Update-Website-Payments-and-API-s-are/ba-p/146548
======
brown9-2
Remember when Google had an outage with App Engine a few weeks ago and
afterwards, once it was resolved, they published a lengthy and detailed
technical post-mortem on what wrong and how they were planning to fix it to
prevent the same type of problem in the future?

Paypal is a service that people pay for too. Where is their post-mortem?

------
keltex
Terrible that they didn't notify us via email or something. I saw a bunch of
declines come through and customer complaints before I had to search the web
to find out what was happening.

~~~
zhyder
The Authorize.net downtime a few weeks ago was just as bad if not worse. They
didn't even send an update+apology after things came back up. Terrible
customer service.

~~~
lzell
Thank you for posting this. After today's incident I was 100% certain I was
going to switch to Authorize.net. Why did both companies not send out
notification emails!? Doesn't seem like too much to ask.

~~~
chops
Auth.net did have a twitter account where they were keeping everyone posted on
the progress.

------
blasdel
It's not just the APIs -- _ALL OF PAYPAL_ has been down intermittently all
morning, especially authentication.

From about 10:40 to 11:40 they went as far as turning paypal.com into a static
page with just this on it:

    
    
      We're sprucing things up right now, but we should be done by 11:20 AM PDT.
    
      Want the details? Checkout the PayPal Announcement Board.
      http://announcements.paypal.com/us/

------
agotterer
Seeing a few PayPal checkout failures in our log. Wonder how many didnt even
make it to the blog. Authorize and PayPal outages all in a few weeks. Bad for
business!

Blog says they are currently experiencing 10s delays on the API. Blog took
like 20 seconds to come up for me.

------
bioinformatics
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=739856>

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yeah, probably better to link directly to paypal's dev communication than a
techcrunch post on this one.

------
jokull
reddit down as well or just me?

~~~
cookiecaper
It seems to be having issues, yeah. Spottiness.

